# Leaking roof vent



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

While cleaning the roof of my RV I think I broke the seal between a roof vent and the plastic tape stuff they use over the joints. Next time I went down I found the roof lining badly water stained.
Does anyone have any recommendations for:-
a. Repairing the seal between the vent and the roof
b. cleaning the water stain from the roof lining

Cheers
Doug


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Doug
Have a word with Linda at Stateside Tuning she probably sort you out with a new seal or some sealant got some off her myself recently
Tony


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll do that. thanks for the suggestion.
In case anyone is interested. I'm trying to clean a water stain that's 18 inches wide by 8 foot long.
I spent yesterday up at the RV with a bag full of different upholstery and carpet cleaners but none of them removed the water stains. The car upholstery cleaners were the most successful and at least some of the stains are cleaner! Surprisingly the carpet cleaners didn't do anything, probably because the cleaner wasn't soaking into the fabric.
I'll ring a couple of professional cleaners but it's looking more and more like an insurance claim.

Doug


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

what is your roof lining made of??

Dazzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Doug 

I think steam cleaning may be the answer .. you can hire or buy small ones quite reasonably .. from about £30


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you buy a steam cleaner from Argos you cound "try it" :wink: and then decide it wasnt for you and take it back for a full refund!!   

Dazzer


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

The rooflining is a off-white (with dark brown water stains) carpeting material, bit like fine fluffy corduroy. No idea what material it is though.
I'd thought about a steam cleaner but wasn't sure it would work upside down if you see what I mean.
Might just have a look at the Argos catalogue now!

Doug


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Doug
We have a small handheld similar to THIS
Maybe worth a go???? We have used it for loads of little cleaning jobs and it is great. Also gets creases out of clothes real easily too :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Do not try steam cleaning as it will liquify the glue and make an even more horrible mess. You will not ever clean a water stain. Your best hope is to use a very weak bleach solution such as Ajax Spray bleach, using it very sparingly and repeating the process over the weeks and months. You have to be careful as this will obviously damage the roof material.

You can buy a de brown powder actually manufactured for carpet cleaners to use on white or light coloured carpets likely to stain from jute backings. You would then mix it to the manufacturers instructions and spray it on lightly, repeating the process over and over again. It does work but it is difficult to get an exact match with the surrounding clean areas. You can buy it from www.extracta.co.uk

You can buy the roof material. I know Westcroft used to have it., but I am not sure just how easy it is to replace


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Aha! The wife bought one of the penguin steam cleaners. Must be in the back of the cupboard will all of the other show purchases we'll never use.
Thanks for the suggestion Kands.

Oh rats! Thanks Billym. That does make sense. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if they can offer any help/advice.
There's no way on earth I'd attempt to recover it. It must be 20 foot long and 8 foot wide. Probably an insurance claim.

Regards
Doug

I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure.


----------

